
Lonely Runner Conjecture may be proved - dongkyun
http://arxiv.org/abs/1606.01783
======
mdxn
Withdrawn already

"The paper has been withdrawn due to a mistake in the last line of the proof--
it does not hold for n=0. Thanks to Terry Tao for pointing out this crucial
gap"

